# Art Deco on the Patio, 65 degrees



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

what a great smoke, check em out.


----------



## SmokinSpider (May 12, 2010)

Would you say it gave you a RUSH, 

Sorry I had to, I am more envious of your 65 Deg weather.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

65 degrees, nice!

Looks like a great afternoon brother.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Slappa da bass man!!! Slappa da bass...



The first one to get this reference gets a 9 point RG bump. :eyebrows:


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

fuente~fuente said:


> Slappa da bass man!!! Slappa da bass...
> 
> The first one to get this reference gets a 9 point RG bump. :eyebrows:


I love you man? lol


----------



## MATADOR (Nov 12, 2010)

T-shirt in January?! Wish I could do that


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

mrsmitty said:


> I love you man? lol


Boo Ya!!! You sir are correct!!! :lol:










Great movie... For those who haven't seen it, they're big Rush fans. :mrgreen:


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

I havent seen it, I will have to check it on netflix today.
It is about 35 out right now but the got the fire pit going and dropped the plastic on the patio. Now what to smoke?


----------



## Citizen Zero (Nov 1, 2010)

fuente~fuente said:


> Slappa da bass man!!! Slappa da bass...
> 
> The first one to get this reference gets a 9 point RG bump. :eyebrows:


I thought I was the only one that unapologetically used that reference. The 'Nole is strong with this one....


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

MATADOR said:


> T-shirt in January?! Wish I could do that


Heh, I'm in a T-shirt and shorts, bare footed out on my back porch enjoying my morning coffee and smoke. :cp

Gotta love Florida:whoo:


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

fuente~fuente said:


> Boo Ya!!! You sir are correct!!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just watched the clip, funny sh*t!

YouTube - Slappin Da Bass - I Love You, Man FULL High Quality


----------

